# SBF'd, can't enter stock recovery



## blayk (Jul 19, 2011)

Long story short, I had my D2G stuck in a bootloop. I SBF'd to .608 and it is still stuck in a bootloop. Generally, I would just pop into stock recovery and wipe data/cache. However, knowing my luck, I think my search key is broken or borked in some way. I can get to the screen with the little android and the exclamation mark with a triangle, but no combination of buttons will bring up the menu of stock recovery.

Any input would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

i do believe you're supposed to press the down volume button to bring up the menu, i usually press both of them simultaneously but I think only the down is necessary.

you said no combination of buttons worked, i assume you've tried that?


----------



## blayk (Jul 19, 2011)

Yeah, tried it again. Definitely no menu popping up.


----------



## Vypor (Jul 27, 2011)

blayk said:


> Yeah, tried it again. Definitely no menu popping up.


Battery pull, battery in and as it is powering on hold X then you'll get ! triangle android and to bring up the menu from there hold down both volume keys. navigate menu with arrow buttons, select with the Return character key. Good Luck!


----------



## Vypor (Jul 27, 2011)

sorry i misread the part where you said you could get to the ! android and did try the volume buttons. I shouldn't allow myself on forums this early in the morning. Maybe there's some sort of adb command? idk...


----------



## blayk (Jul 19, 2011)

It's alright, I appreciate the response nonetheless. I've been fiddling with ADB but I can't get it to detect the device during any stage of the bootloop, in bootloader or in the recovery triangle screen. I can get RSD to detect it and SBF till the cows come in, but I'm pretty sure to kill the bootloop, I'm gonna have to wipe data somehow.


----------



## Vypor (Jul 27, 2011)

also you could try SBF to froyo since froyo stock recovery uses different keys for recovery. just sucks having to OTA up.


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

Silly question, but is it an older unit? The contact behind the volume rocker could be broken... i had that problem with my D1. Regardless, that doesn't help ya much, but a thought. Sounds like SBF is your only option if you can't get into SR.


----------



## projektorboy (Nov 11, 2011)

Gingerbread-kernel based Stock Recovery relies on both volume rocker buttons to be pressed in order for the recovery menu to appear.

Froyo-kernel based Stock Recovery relies on pressing the Search button on the hardware keyboard.

Hope that helps.


----------

